# Places to be during the ToC?



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wondering where people will be flocking to in order to catch a glimpse of the ToC live in person. I plan on following the tour at stages 2, 3, 4 but dont wanna just experience the end of the race and was wondering where good places to be at were, whether it be riding to a spot or walking to one. So far i can see that alot of people will be riding up Sierra Rd. to catch stage 4. I'm trying to figure out a spot to be at the beginning/middle of stage 4, any suggestions?


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

I might do my Quimby route that day and head up to Lick. Should be pretty clear if everyone's on Sierra. Not sure if I can ride fast enough to get home to catch the end on TV/Web or wherever they're showing it though. But it may be fun trying!


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Rode to the firestation...lots of chalk marking the cracks in the road and even a couple of "caution" signs. Hope they fix it before Wed, or at least sweep the road. Well, the pros can ride it fast regardless.

On a side note...my past three Quimby climbs have been consistent at 30s slower than my PR. I'm going to blame MTBing and the weather for not letting me get faster quicker! But my MTBing is getting better. Almost able to clear all sections on the Rocky Ridge climb at Santa Teresa (okay, I'm cheating and using a geared FS bike). Such a different type of climbing than the road!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Along Hwy 89 on the switchbacks going up to Emerald Bay at Tahoe for Day 1.......it may be a long cold wet day.


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

Sagebum said:


> Along Hwy 89 on the switchbacks going up to Emerald Bay at Tahoe for Day 1.......it may be a long cold wet day.



and snowy-- we've got almost 2" of snow on the deck here in Incline Village (at lake level)


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

For today's wintery stage I think the best place to be is on the couch with a beer! Hopefully the sun will come out in Lake Tahoe this morning and dry up some of those roads.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

So they are planning to drop the first lap of Lake Tahoe, and now Stage 1 will be just the 1/2 lap on the west side plus the climb to NorthStar. The new start time is 1:15pm instead of 10:30am. But if the conditions don't improve enough, they'll cancel the stage altogether - confirmation by noon.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Rider protest and ... stage 1 is officially cancelled.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm possibly going to try to make it out for the San Jose finish. But does anyone know where the buses and such are going to be after the stage? Sierra is awfully cramped for anything like that and I can't find the location off the website.


----------



## Innocent Criminal (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm in the area (Yuba City) with my wife who's a travel nurse and I'm thinking about going to see the tour come through. I've never been to a race, but I'm thinking it's probably gonna be pretty damn cool. Anyone know of a good spot to check things out for the second stage?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be on the top of the Ballard climb for the Friday Solvang ITT.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I will be in the Solvang TT Friday (the VIP version) the prolly watch the rest of the TT from a coffee shop nursing my legs.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Innocent Criminal said:


> I'm in the area (Yuba City) with my wife who's a travel nurse and I'm thinking about going to see the tour come through. I've never been to a race, but I'm thinking it's probably gonna be pretty damn cool. Anyone know of a good spot to check things out for the second stage?


i'll be there, in sac that is for the finish which circles around the state capitol for what should be a good sprint finish!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Innocent Criminal said:


> I'm in the area (Yuba City) with my wife who's a travel nurse and I'm thinking about going to see the tour come through. I've never been to a race, but I'm thinking it's probably gonna be pretty damn cool. Anyone know of a good spot to check things out for the second stage?


You could go see the start - now in Nevada City at 12:15 or, even better, go see the finish in Sacramento. Otherwise you can catch them on the road somewhere closer to you, but it is all flat so they are going to pass through in a flash.


----------

